# Latrell Sprewell AND Kurt Thomas to the Mavs?



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Mark Cuban understands that he holds the cards here. The Knicks are desperate for a PG, the Knicks have nothing all that great to offer for Nick Van Exel, and Scott Layden is an idiot. If you're Mark Cuban, the longer you wait, the more you're going to get from New York. Maybe Latrell Sprewell AND Kurt Thomas!

BOTTOM LINE: The Knicks are looking at either Charlie Ward or Howard Eisley as their starting PG at the moment. Frank Williams just flat out isn't ready to play major minutes in the NBA. So what are the Knicks' options right now?

1 Start Ward
2 Start Eisley
3 Trade for Nick Van Exel
4 Trade for Damon Stoudamire
5 Trade for Bobby Sura
6 Sign Rod Strickland

It's pretty obvious that trading for Van Exel is BY FAR the BEST option there, don't you think? BY FAR. And Mark Cuban knows it. Mark Cuban is an incredibly smart mother scratcher, and Scott Layden is an incredibly dumb mother scratcher.

Mark Cuban ALSO knows that the Knicks are desperate for a starting center. Scott Layden loves players with Utah ties. Guess where Shawn Bradley went to college? [Brigham Young, for the tiny minority of people out there who don't know.]

Here's the trade that Mark Cuban is holding out for:

Latrell Sprewell, Kurt Thomas, and Shandon Anderson to the Mavs; Nick Van Exel, Shawn Bradley, and Tariq Abdul-Wahad to the Knicks

HA! Talk about a lop-sided trade! But what else can the Knicks do? Knicks fans, prepare for the worst!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

What would be the Stoudamire trade?


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> What would be the Stoudamire trade?


Not sure exactly. Something involving Sprewell, probably. Maybe also Bonzi Wells, Charlie Ward, and draft picks. Some dude mentioned the other day that a buddy of his is an intern for the Knicks and that this was the buzz around the office. No idea if the rumor has any validity, but NO DOUBT the Trailblazers would LOVE to dump Damon Stoudamire on somebody!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I don't like the Shandon Anderson and Shawn Bradley part, I think Bradley can be usefull as a center for 6 fouls against Shaq, with Spree, Lewis, in addition to Raef, Dirk, Nash, Finely and whoever else thrown out there, that is enough O.

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I like this because it shakes the team up without damaging the core.


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

Now that Kurt Thomas is a confirmed Wife Beater this trade will never happen.


----------

